# Froglet Care Questions



## JBfrogs (Nov 17, 2013)

I have 3 R. Fantasticus that are about to come out of the water. I setup new verts. They have only been setting up for 4-5 day the froglets are ready to be moved. Do I move them into my 10 gallon vert tank. Or should I put them in a 6 qt. shoe box on my rack until 3 months old and then move them. The only thing that bugs me about the shoe box is when I feed them. I'm scared they will jump out because of how quick they are. They are very fast. I wouldn't be able to close the lid quick enough to prevent escape. Any help would be help fuck since this are my first thumbnails froglets. Thank you.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've raised one or two thumbnail froglets.  I MUCH prefer raising them in something bigger. I raise my froglets in groups, in 10 gallon horizontal vivs, or in a nice large tub like this http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63743-temporary-frog-storage-home.html
Now if I get a particularly small morph, I may start him alone, in a plastic shoebox, for 2 or 3 weeks until I know he is growing and has a nice belly. As soon as I am confident he is hunting well, I move him in with his siblings.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I recently lost a beautiful froglet in a shoebox setup...it managed to squeeze itself out between the lid and container...it was a very unusual frog, and I got quite despondent over the situation...but learned a lesson...either a very LARGE container...or a CLEAR container where you can see what is going on...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Judy, when I use plastic shoeboxes or plastic tubs, I always replace the lid with a flat piece of glass.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this a little like closing the barn door thingie? I sick about it... That is a much better choice...if I had any idea that that critter could've gotten out....lessons that are learned the hard way are always the one that stick...sigh


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Is this a little like closing the barn door thingie?


I'm not sure I understand. This picture shows what I do for a glass lid on temporary plastic tubs. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...temporary-frog-storage-home-temp-home-003.jpg It's quick and fairly cheap (especially for me). It holds humidity in great. Frogs cannot escape, in fact, not even a fly can escape, unless you let it out when opening the lid. You can see the larger back portion is taped down. A hinge is made of clear packaging tape (you can see it's clouded over time, with moisture).


----------

